# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Produccion de Agua >  Relevancia de Reutilización Aguas Residuales

## ramon

Supongo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que además del ahorro y del mantenimiento de canalizaciones, en nuestro país debemos aumentar el grado de reutilización de las aguas. No obstante un servidor hecha de menos una idea cuantitativa en cifras que nos muestre de qué cantidades estamos hablando. La cuestión es llegar a saber cuanta agua se consume en nuestro país para sus diferentes usos, cuanta  se está reutilizando (lo ideal sería especificándo zonas y costes) y  cuanta podría ser reutilizada.  Con dichos datos podremos saber la relevancia de dicho desperdicio y la medida en que debemos exigírselo a nuestros políticos. Todo esto venía a que un servidor no se explica por qué no se desvían aguas usadas de las grandes ciudades a zonas agrícolas.
Un cordial saludo
Ramón

----------


## Luján

> Supongo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que además del ahorro y del mantenimiento de canalizaciones, en nuestro país debemos aumentar el grado de reutilización de las aguas. No obstante un servidor hecha de menos una idea cuantitativa en cifras que nos muestre de qué cantidades estamos hablando. La cuestión es llegar a saber cuanta agua se consume en nuestro país para sus diferentes usos, cuanta  se está reutilizando (lo ideal sería especificándo zonas y costes) y  cuanta podría ser reutilizada.  Con dichos datos podremos saber la relevancia de dicho desperdicio y la medida en que debemos exigírselo a nuestros políticos. Todo esto venía a que un servidor no se explica por qué no se desvían aguas usadas de las grandes ciudades a zonas agrícolas.
> Un cordial saludo
> Ramón


En muchos casos las aguas provenientes de EDARs se devían a cultivos y otros usos.

En Valencia y Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, al menos, se riegan los parques con agua depurada. Además, en Valencia, parte del agua depurada de la EDAR de Pinedo se deriva al Parque Natural de la Albufera, para mantener su nivel cuando los caudales del Júcar y el Turia son insuficientes.

La falta de uso del agua depurada en cultivos en ocasiones viene determinada porque contiene materiales contaminantes que ni siquiera el tratamiento de las EDAR es capaz de retirar.

Es cierto, y coincido contigo en que habría que plantear una mayor reutilización del agua depurada, especialmente de las ciudades, pero el gasto económico es muy importante.

También lo sería el gasto económico, pues en gran cantidad de lugares (especialmente ciudades importantes) las tierras de cultivo están a cotas más altas que la ciudad, por lo que habría que bombear el agua depurada.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo no sé qué cantidad supone la que se está reutilizando en agricultura pero sé que se reutiliza alguna.
Tengo un primo hermano agricultor que no tiene acceso al agua del trasvase ni a los regadíos tradicionales, tiene arrendada una finca de 50 hectáreas que tiene dos pozos con los que podía regar unas 10 hectáreas; cuando se realizó la depuradora de La Unión, Murcia, construyó una balsa grande y toda el agua que fluye de la depuradora va a la citada balsa donde se junta con aguas de los pozos, con lo que consiguió regar por goteo la totalidad de las 50 hectáreas, menos la superficie de la balsa, claro.
Actualmente cultiva brócoli, zanahorias y pimientos principalmente para la exportación, antes trigo, cebada y algo de hortalizas para el consumo cercano, cuando llovía algo.
Su nivel de vida cambió en unos años.
También se ha reconvertido en regadío, junto a mi pueblo, Los Nietos, unas fincas de secano aprovechando las aguas depuradas de la depuradora de Cala Reona, junto al Cabo de Palos, mezcladas con aguas de una minidesaladora hecha a propósito y que da agua un poco salobre. Se han plantado de limoneros unas 70 hectáreas.
Como ves los dos casos que conozco emplean mezcla de aguas y no sólo depuradas. 
En otro orden de empleos del agua depurada, el nuevo campo de golf de el Prat, que con motivo de la construcción de la tercera pista en el aeropuerto de Barcelona hubo de expropiarse y se instaló en Terrassa, sé que se riega con agua depurada de ésta ciudad. 
Tu tema es muy interesante pero difícil de evaluar en su totalidad ya que las cifras que circulan por ahí son interesadas tanto de la parte política, y aquí pueden haber dos bandos, como de la ecológica.
Un saludo

----------


## Matraco

Sin lugar a dudas es Madrid donde en los últimos años se esta avanzando más en esta materia:
http://www.madrid.es/portales/munima...pitulo=4579980
http://www.madrid.es/portales/munima...pitulo=4580401
http://www.cyii.es/cyii.es/web/gesti...ion_10623.html
http://www.blogecologico.com/2007/08...-de-la-region/

Mucha gente clama por nuevos embalses en la sierra de Madrid para atender al boom poblacional de Madrid y para hacer frente a sequías y siempre se dice que "desde Franco no se han construído nuevos embalses para Madrid"... lo cierto es que desde el 75 no se ha construído ningún embalse embalse en la Comunidad de Madrid (que superen el Hm3, sólo Los Morales de 2 Hm3 y Los Palancares de 1 Hm3), pero si comenzamos a sumar los recursos hídricos obtenidos con la depuración-reutilización (el objetivo es de 70 Hm3), el ahorro, la modernización-eficiencia de las conducciones, el sin fin de pequeños depósitos de abastecimiento (22 la mitad construídos en las últimas 4 décadas + 271 de pequeña entidad), los recursos trasvasables desde el Alberche (hasta 170 Hm3) y desde el Tajo, Sobre y Tajuña (otros 45 Hm3), y los pozos de sequía (de momento 81 pozos con capacidad para extraer hasta 100 hm/año), obviamente nos encontramos con que sí se han producido un fortisimo incremento de las reservas hídricas disponibles y que a pesar de que se incremente la población el consumo puede incluso que esté disminuyendo (Por ejemplo, hablando de memoria, Zaragoza consume menos agua ahora con 701.00 hab. (según el padrón) que cuando tenía 350.000 hab.)
...  según veo, el Canal de Isabel II ha pasado de consumir 610 Hm3 en 1991, a 620 Hm3 en 2004 y a 541 hm3 en 2009-10... pasando de abastecer a unos 4,75 mll. de hab. en 1991, a 4,9 mll. en 2001 y a unos 6,2 mll. en 2010. Entorno a 1,5 mll. de habitantes (1/3 más de población) más con menos agua.

----------


## Salut

Ya lo he comentado en otros hilos otras veces: mucho ojito con considerar "adicionales" los caudales provenientes de la depuración.

Que depurar está muy bien para aumentar la calidad del agua, pero eso de que aumenta la cantidad de agua es más falso que un duro sevillano. 

Si en los planes de cuenca se contabiliza así es porque también han clasificado como "uso consuntivo" a la demanda urbana, lo cual también es una clasificación harto discutible... pero que se ve compensada: en este caso sí que "dos mentiras suman una verdad"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Matraco

¡Ojo, que yo no digo que "reutilizar agua incremente las aguas de la cuenca del Tajo"! Lo que digo es que sí incrementa los recursos disponibles para el abastecimiento del Canal de Isabel II y además los incrementa por cuenta doble por que al reutilizar 70 hm3 puedes mantener otros 70 Hm3 en tus reservorios... y esos 70 Hm3 reutilizados no dependen de la climatología, en el caso de Madrid (por los usos que se les dan) abaratan costes al no tener que ser potabilizados, etc.
Ok con lo de lo usos no-consuntivos de una ciudad, la mayor parte del agua que una ciudad consume retorna a los ríos depurada.

----------

